# Sooo this is my friend's phone...



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay last night there was a mishap with my friend's Razr and it ended up cracking the screen. He's only had it for about 3 weeks, and really doesn't want to pay $100 for a refurbished because the screen and calls still work. What do you suggest he do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Um, deal with it or attempt to fix it himself. Neither of which I recommend - tell him to just fork up the $100 and be done with it &#8230;

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Get a new one and get a case lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope he's handy with electronics and can do a replacement.

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/motorola-razr-touch-screen-digitizer-replacement.html


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

If I recall correctly, the RAZR wasn't terribly difficult to take apart. I would go for it, but then again I'm a cheapo. If fixing it himself doesn't work he'd then have to pay 100 dollars after that. Or he could send it to somebody to fix.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd be spending $100

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd be replacing the digitizer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

He can try to click his heels 3 times and say "there's nothing like a repaired device".

good day.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Omg man I had a dream that my screen smashed on my nexus like two nights ago. I woke up and was like oh thank god. I have to quit reading these kinds of threads.
Edit: so I hadn't read the other ones yet I just saw the picture and thought about my dream, lol. You need to just look up the price of a screen (and probably a digitizer too) on a replacement parts site. My girlfriend broke the screen on her charge and it was 150 bucks, which is basically what those (charges) are going for on eBay now. I've heard the razor screen wasn't that bad as far as replacing it yourself (you can even buy a razor Max back plate and battery and convert it) but chances are its gonna cost just as much to fix as it will to replace if he has insurance. He either needs to make a claim or deal with a broken phone, prolly. I dunno maybe those screens are cheaper than Samsung's, but they're both amoled.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Spend the money or deal with a broken screen. There's really no advice here.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

He should post a similar question in the razr forum? Not to be a dick but seriously why is this here?


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spaz....what did you do to that poor phone?


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> He should post a similar question in the razr forum? Not to be a dick but seriously why is this here?


she is getting opinions from the people she knows and trusts...why ask people over there when you dont deal with them all the time?...spaz deals with and talks to most everyone on the gnex forum everyday!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> she is getting opinions from the people she knows and trusts...why ask people over there when you dont deal with them all the time?...spaz deals with and talks to most everyone on the gnex forum everyday!


Precisely.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely just spend the $100 and be done with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You need to take it apart and to figure out what's broken. If it's just the touchscreen/digitizer I'd say it's worth taking a chance at fixing it. If it's the LCD, then it will cost you more to repair it than to just get the refurbished replacement. Good luck.

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/motorola-razr-screen-replacements-repair-parts.html
https://www.google.com/search?q=droid+razr+replacement+screen&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=667&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=Ro94T6CyFIqv0AHYyJTcDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJMBEK0E


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Barf said:


> He should post a similar question in the razr forum? Not to be a dick but seriously why is this here?


Not to be a bitch but yeah that was a dick comment.

But thanks to everyone who was actually useful with some advice. He called today, I guess hes just getting the refurb haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Not to be a bitch but yeah that was a dick comment.
> 
> But thanks to everyone who was actually useful with some advice. He called today, I guess hes just getting the refurb haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Insurance sends out new replacement phones anyway don't they? Only time u get a refurb was with a warranty replacement. So I thought anyway


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Not to be a bitch but yeah that was a dick comment.
> 
> But thanks to everyone who was actually useful with some advice. He called today, I guess hes just getting the refurb haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Probably his best option lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> Insurance sends out new replacement phones anyway don't they? Only time u get a refurb was with a warranty replacement. So I thought anyway


Not sure, but when I had my Incredible they sent me a one. Back then I didn't know I messed up the radios and was getting no signal, so they sent me a refurnished one. I didn't say I was doing exactly that, just "I don't know...I tried resetting it, powering it back on and off...no dice" haha


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Not sure, but when I had my Incredible they sent me a one. Back then I didn't know I messed up the radios and was getting no signal, so they sent me a refurnished one. I didn't say I was doing exactly that, just "I don't know...I tried resetting it, powering it back on and off...no dice" haha


Bout a year and a half ago I used both my claims for the year within 1 month. Lol. Busted one droid x, sent me a brand new one in the box, it had a speaker issue, another brand new. Month later I dropped it and shattered the screen. They sent me another brand new one. It may vary from state to state but I'm thinking he'll get a brand new one


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I think they usually send refurbs unless they don't have any. I think refurbs are better anyways, they go through like a seventy point inspection where new ones go through like a twenty or thirty point inspection (numbers are prolly off but you get the idea). They have to check refurbs better BC they were fuct to begin with.

And yeah, I think we've all had to play the stupid game with vzw at some point in time or another. I took a boot looped phone there once and was like, "yeah, I dunno, it asked if I wanted an update and I said yeah, next thing I know it won't turn on...I mean it'll turn on, just not all the way on..."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicblue (Jul 2, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> she is getting opinions from the people she knows and trusts...why ask people over there when you dont deal with them all the time?...spaz deals with and talks to most everyone on the gnex forum everyday!


Yeah but over there they are more likely to have experience replacing the digitizer. What else is he asking advice for, either spend 100 on a refurbished or replace the digitizer.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

post this is in the Razr forum where they might actually know how to fix it? $99 for a brand new one is a steal, if you go the insurance route.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> post this is in the Razr forum where they might actually know how to fix it? $99 for a brand new one is a steal, if you go the insurance route.


Go back and read page 2.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

Baked_Tator said:


> she is getting opinions from the people she knows and trusts...why ask people over there when you dont deal with them all the time?...spaz deals with and talks to most everyone on the gnex forum everyday!


i assume you meant this post^? put it this way: your honda broke down. you would rather talk to a chevy certified mechanic because he is your friend instead of a honda specialist you dont know? this thread is in the wrong place on two accounts. one: wrong phone, so how would any of us know the ins-and-outs of replacing a RAZR screen? and two: like many other people have said, theres only 3 options: fix it, deal with it, replace it. really no need for this at all


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah I think they usually send refurbs unless they don't have any. I think refurbs are better anyways, they go through like a seventy point inspection where new ones go through like a twenty or thirty point inspection (numbers are prolly off but you get the idea). They have to check refurbs better BC they were fuct to begin with.
> 
> And yeah, I think we've all had to play the stupid game with vzw at some point in time or another. I took a boot looped phone there once and was like, "yeah, I dunno, it asked if I wanted an update and I said yeah, next thing I know it won't turn on...I mean it'll turn on, just not all the way on..."
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I do actually agree. Best phone I ever had besides my Nexus was a refurbished Droid X.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

best thing to do - not post in a completely unrelated forum.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Regardless, the situation has been resolved. Let the thread die or someone get a mod to lock. No need to speculate over where the thread belongs seeing as it has already served it's purpose.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

k.electron said:


> best thing to do - not post in a completely unrelated forum.


Or we could just keep flooding this topic. It's been resolved, but unless everyone wants to impress everyone else with their "know it all attitude" over where it belongs, by all means continue to do so


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I know the assholes have been popping up all over this thread, I mean shit seriously? Go flash something-or how about this: trudge thru ALL THREE PAGES of this thread and see how many people have already said the same assholish thing. There has to be something better to do with your time then pick on some girl. Jesus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, thread closed. Wrong forum for this type of behavior. We expect better behavior than flooding, griping, and sniping at RootzWiki.

If you don't like something, report it via official channels. If you don't have anything beneficial to the situation to say, keep it to yourself. Being a part of a forum community - and heck, life in general - is much easier when those two rules are followed.


----------

